# can i use hydrogen peroxide instaed of rubbing alcohol?



## Stiz99

haha, sorry for the dumb question but I don't know where my rubbing alcohol went and i found a hydrogen peroxide I'm wondering if I can use this as a substitute to clean the gpu cpu before reapplying AS5 on it.

while i'm at it, how do i apply the AS5 or zalman zm-stg1. i know for AS5, they suggested 1 drop in the center of the cpu and move it around while zalman said apply a thin layer. how should i do it on the gpu hsf?

would u guys suggest zm-stg1 or AS5 cuz ppl said AS5 is conductive and can break the gpu

thanks guys

I had to learn this the hard way. I've always use rubbing alcohol but I misplaced it so I decided to give peroxide a try cuz in my memory, these evaporate very quick also <--- LOL no, my memory was wrong!

Before:

After:
reflection of my finger


Temperature at idle:
picture will be posted very soon


----------



## Aardobard

1. Do not use hydrogen peroxide. It doesn't evaporate like the alcohol and you'll have a mess. You are using it as a solvent, not on an infection.

2. AS5 will be fine, just beware of using too much and having it spread off the chip and into the surrounding electronics. Or use the other TIM.

3. I prefer the drop in the middle method, but many methods work just fine.


----------



## Stiz99

thanks. lol. maybe i'll run to a local store to get some rubbing alcohol now T_T. rep+


----------



## CyberDruid

Artic Ceramique is better(non conductive) and Isopropyl cost all of 95 cents at the drugstore.


----------



## jdub

ya its cheap and last forever..... I have used it like 80 times already and thats a shot glass worth lol

peroxide = fail


----------



## crashnburn_819

I had to do a little bit of searching but after Long's Drugs, Lucky's/Albertsons, and Walgreens, I found 99% isopropyl alcohol at Safeway. Most other places only stock 70% and 90%


----------



## Mygaffer

Well ceramic based tim is good in that it is not electrically conductive, which is good for people not used to applying it, but silver has better thermal conductivity.


----------



## curly haired boy

hydrogen peroxide reacts quickly with silver. i wouldn't put it anywhere near anything electrical.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Do not use peroxide. If you do, I want to see pics ASAP.


----------



## Stiz99

yeah, i had one, i don't know where i place it. i flip through the house but still can't find it T_T. i have to make a trip now thanks guys.

so just 1 drop in the center on the cpu on the gpu will be enough? don't have to move it around? let the heat melt spread the paste slowly?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heroin Rob* 
Do not use peroxide. If you do, I want to see pics ASAP.





haha, it didn't look at bad. btw. picture taken with the att fuze(touch pro)
hopefully it's good enough

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashnburn_819* 
I had to do a little bit of searching but after Long's Drugs, Lucky's/Albertsons, and Walgreens, I found 99% isopropyl alcohol at Safeway. Most other places only stock 70% and 90%

i bought it from safeway but man, it was $3.03 after tax. i paid 3 times of wut i paid for the 90% one last time! LOL


----------



## Stiz99

here are the after pictures. i had to learn to hard way. LOL


 <----this is my finger's reflection

I used rubbing alcohol all these years, just that this time I couldn't find my bottle of rubbing alcohol, i wanted to give it a try with the peroxide. LOL
a valuable lesson!


----------

